# Mother question?????



## Mutt (Feb 19, 2006)

I want to keep my mothers compact. I read that excess stress can cause a plant to hermie. I am sexing the moms by cloning it and flowering the clone to sex it. 
My question:
To keep it compact, I will be LST'ing. but at some point I will have to top it and prune it more so than just cuttin clones. could this force a mother in veg 18/6 (staying that way) to produce hermie clones from excess stress? 

I know this is a stupid question as cutting clones cause stress, but thought I would ask.


----------



## indochoker (Feb 21, 2006)

the mother plants is in flowering correct cloning and 18/6 should put it under enough stress to produce a hermie but im not sure


----------



## Hick (Feb 21, 2006)

mutt..it won't "if" it is worthy of Mother status..IMO


----------



## Mutt (Feb 21, 2006)

Thanks Hick. I will feel more confident with that info. Soon I Hope to  get a good strong healthy mom. (hard part is keeping her that way.  ). I never kept a plant going for long. (I just cut her up and kept going.) 


I just want two good moms and have two strains feedin me for a long time. . I think I can get two outa 20 seeds. 1:10 odds. never know.


----------



## Mutt (Feb 21, 2006)

While I have this thread going. One last question.

If the seeds came from a good breeder. They have had no Hermie traits in the original genetics that produced the seeds. If given optimum conditions (low stress). Can a hermie still pop up. Or would that be dictated by the genetics of the mother and father that produced the seeds?

I have had hermies, good males, and good females in the past, just wanted to throw this out there, for knowledge sake.

I just got complicated and Hypothetical didn't I?


----------



## Slowhand (Feb 22, 2006)

You can always end up with a hermie because of the plants genectics.


----------



## Hick (Feb 22, 2006)

A "true" female will not hermi when stressed. 
But unless the genetics have been tested in such a manner.  You'l never know if that tendency is there.  
I should point out that, there are some sat genetics that are predisposed to produce a few male flowers 'late' in flowering. And in some lines, is an "acceptable" trait. 
I personally, avoid anything that will stress and hermi, like the plague. 
dj short has written considerable amounts on the trait. 
He's probably the most published breeder out there. And IMHO a true authority on the subject. 

I have notes with links somewherre, see if I can't dig em up.


----------



## sicnarf (Feb 23, 2006)

Mutt, I LST'd my female clone, transplanted it 3 times in a few months and had darkness issues with my grow area. Sure enough, as many of you know, my plant is a hermi. Then again, it's bag seed. Probably out of Mexico or some shit. If my plant went to school, it would be on the short bus with the other genetically inferior plants.lol.


----------



## Hick (Feb 23, 2006)

sic...many times 'bagseed' has that hermi tendency. "Usually", if only a few seeds are found in a bag of, otherwise sensemillia buds, the seeds most likely came from an undetected rogue male flower(hermi).


----------

